# Llandegla visit - Saturday 5th Aug.



## I like Skol (31 Jul 2017)

Just throwing this out there for anyone that might be interested.

Planning a visit to the Llandegla MTB centre on Saturday 5th Aug. I will be taking my two kids and possibly one of their mates so this won’t be a mega-fast balls-out blast around the circuit. Having said that, they have all been before and are not timid. Even my youngest lad is only 11 but is pretty good at throwing a bike around and just did the 60 mile Manchester-Blackpool ride a couple of weeks ago without breaking a sweat!

Not really thought things out too much yet but plan to get there for approx 10am and will do the full loop using any of the hardest trails that are open.

Weather forecast looks OK at the moment....







If any one fancies this then just post in here and when I have more time later I will start tagging people I can think of that might want to come along.

@smokeysmoo @dan_bo @potsy @Hacienda71 @fossyant for starters


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 Jul 2017)

Would have come along but my folks joint 80th that day so no chance of a pass. Have a good ride.


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Jul 2017)

Ping @Crackle


----------



## Crackle (31 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Ping @Crackle


I couldn't keep up with an 11 year old!

Not sure if something is going on on Saturday, I suppose I'd better check first.


----------



## si_c (31 Jul 2017)

Just so happens I'll be there with Mrs C and my Dad, he's trying out the e-MTB they have there. I'll be on a 26" GT probably, so if you see a guy on what looks like a clown bike, say hello. Not sure what time we're getting there, probably around 10.30ish though.


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Jul 2017)

Too much family guff going on for me I'm afraid


----------



## dan_bo (31 Jul 2017)

Can't do this Saturday for various trivial reasons. Be there soon though. More likely a Sunday.


----------



## dan_bo (31 Jul 2017)

Thanks for the invite mind.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Aug 2017)

Typical! You bunch of lightweights, I knew you lot wouldn't have the balls for this. Never mind, I will single handedly inspire the next generation of awesome super cyclists and mold them in my own image....


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Aug 2017)

@I like Skol 

Love to but it's a long way from Dover.....


----------



## fossyant (2 Aug 2017)

Picking my lad up at 1pm from his NCS week. Sorry.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Aug 2017)

fossyant said:


> Picking my lad up at 1pm from his NCS week. Sorry.


See my previous post!

We know you haven't got the balls for it.......


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2017)

I like Skol said:


> See my previous post!
> 
> We know you haven't got the balls for it.......



Did the blacks one handed last time. Nah nah na na


----------



## I like Skol (4 Aug 2017)

Weather forecast is not good but we are doing this anyway. I will be there with 3 kids in tow at about 10am'ish


----------



## si_c (5 Aug 2017)

Got there, got wet, got round. Weather was atrocious in places with thunder and hailstones.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Aug 2017)

si_c said:


> Got there, got wet, got round. Weather was atrocious in places with thunder and hailstones.


Yep, we also got wet when the rain came but it didn't last and on the whole it was mostly dry and bright. I must admit it was quite unnerving hearing the peals of thunder rolling around the hills when we were near the top.

Before....





Youngest son with face colour almost matching his bright top on the first long drag (but he was well ahead of his older brother and older brother's mate!)




A fairytale toadstool for a fairytale ride?




Back at the cafe for drinks, grub and obviously some cake too......




Shortly after the end of ride cafe stop we adjourned to the practice track. This was a mistake because baby Skol went A over T when trying to roll down the last big steps into the car park. He is now sporting a bruised and lumpy left arm, which despite his immediate tearful claims when asked was he alright that nothing was broken, I am beginning to wonder, and may end up in A&E in the morning if we are still unsure!


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2017)

Classic Cinder cone there !

Hope Mini Skoll is OK.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Aug 2017)

fossyant said:


> Classic Cinder cone there !


We bumped into a couple of guys who claimed to be retro riders on some very late 90s bikes including a 98 Kona and a similar vintage FS (same as what @Hacienda71 has but can't remember off the top of my head). They were suitably impressed when I showed them my 94 Zaskar and the 95 Cindercone 
Also got the usual 'Wow! Is that a Zaskar' when we rolled in to practice park.... Sometimes being old skool just rocks!


----------



## Kestevan (14 Aug 2017)

fossyant said:


> Did the blacks one handed last time. Nah nah na na


Only cos you hurt yourself when you flung yourself over the bars on the flat bit at the top mind....


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Only cos you hurt yourself when you flung yourself over the bars on the flat bit at the top mind....



Getting the first crash in early !


----------



## I like Skol (14 Aug 2017)

fossyant said:


> Getting the first crash in early !


Back to front if you ask me. Jnr saved his big crash for the last 20mtrs 

We did end up at A&E the next morning (Well, Mrs Skol did, I was 'busy' ) and they did confirm the boy's initial diagnosis that nothing was broken. It was just the size of the bump a few inches from his wrist that made his arm look bent and broken! He had some lovely injuries, both arms, one leg and several bruises up his back from hip to shoulders. He did a 'proper' job, helmet was untouched........


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2017)

How was your ear from bringing a bashed up son home ?


----------



## I like Skol (14 Aug 2017)

It wasn't my fault.........


----------



## Kestevan (22 Aug 2017)

I like Skol said:


> It wasn't my fault.........



If ind in this situation "It's always your fault"


----------

